# Lawnboy25's Lawn Care Journal



## Lawnboy25 (Aug 31, 2019)

2019 Lawn Care Season Notes​
*September 12, 2019*

Irrigation system installation complete. First run date was September 14. Puts down .45 inches of water per zone in 20 mins. Noticeably greener lawn within 7 days.

*September 18, 2019*
Bought 4 x 25kg bags of TSC Classic Turf Grass Seed. 
(30% Kentucky Bluegrass, 30% Creeping Red Fescue, 40% Turf Type Perennial Rye Grass​
*September 20, 2019*
Applied Grass Seed to Front sides and South side of property. Did not apply to back of property.

*October 5, 2019*
Applied 3.5 bags of Scott's Turf Builder "Fall Lawn Food" 32-0-10 in a grid pattern to entire property.

Fall 2019 Program Comments

With irrigation, seed and fertilizer my lawn has improved quite a lot in a short period of time. I noticed that while I still have lots of bare patches, they appear to be filling in a little bit already. Lawn has a deeper green colour and in spots, is more lush and thick.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Welcome to TLF! Do you have any photos to post? We could use some this time of year. :mrgreen:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Lawnboy25 ... Glad to see you started a journal. It is a great way to keep track of your progress. In the other thread you mention that your lot was hydroseeded, but here you mention the TSC Classic Seed. Were you overseeding with the TSC Seed?

Do you know what seed was in your Hydroseed? Not to worry you, but my back 15,000 sqft was hydroseeded when my house was built and it was a disaster. I spent 4 years trying to get the quack grass and clumping fescue under control and it was a big mess. I think the hydroseed was the crap they use for the side of roads. Finally in the fall of 2018 I nuked the whole thing and started over (seed down Sept 22 2018), and I used the same TSC seed you have, but I think it was 20% KBG, 30% creeping red fescue and 50% prg. Either way that TSC seed turned out amazing and I am super happy with it. Over this summer it really came in nicely. If you want to see how that seed turned out check out my journal starting on the first page. You'll see by about page 5/6 how that renovation turned out a year later. I was a little skeptical about using the cheaper TSC brand, but it is really nice. Not as dark as some of the elite cultivars, but an excellent budget blend for large spaces.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6360

Cheers!


----------



## Lawnboy25 (Aug 31, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Welcome to TLF! Do you have any photos to post? We could use some this time of year. :mrgreen:


Check out my newest post regarding weeds in my lawn for photos!

Cheers.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Lawnboy25 said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to TLF! Do you have any photos to post? We could use some this time of year. :mrgreen:
> ...


Thanks. Yes, I saw it. Good luck with your weed battle in 2020!


----------



## Lawnboy25 (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks Chris!


----------

